# I don't know what to think.....



## Spring Flower (Jan 22, 2019)

Guys something aweful happened. My silver fox had her babies but she didn't pull any fur so they all froze. She didn't even clean up the afterbirth it was frozen to all the hay. I burried the babies and tossed out the hay in the box.

I was told she was two so I figured she had babies before. It took several days for her to let the buck breed twice but she peed right after one of those times.

Should I breed her again? I want to just in case this was her first litter but I don't want to see this happen again. If I should when should I? She had them during the night/ early morning. (She had four)

Also I noticed her vulva is still swollen and she is digging in her poop she already does that just not as much as she was. She was also eating hay alot more than usual. Could she still be in labor and a baby be stuck or something?

I don't know what to think you guys


----------



## Rammy (Jan 22, 2019)

Sorry about your bunnies.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 22, 2019)

I think I will try again... They were really really cute and I'm hoping that she's just a first time mom and will do better next time


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2019)

Rebreeding asap is best with rabbits. She is definitely "old" to be a first timer but it happens. Or she may not be a good mama....  if possible breed another doe or two at the same time so you can foster the kits. I breed 2,3 times over a time frame of 12 to 18 hours.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 22, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Rebreeding asap is best with rabbits. She is definitely "old" to be a first timer but it happens. Or she may not be a good mama....  if possible breed another doe or two at the same time so you can foster the kits. I breed 2,3 times over a time frame of 12 to 18 hours.



I tried to rebreed her but she was very upset and she attacked him. I will try again tomorrow. We also bred our other two does so if she's not a good momma and I get to the babies in time I can give them to another momma.

I hope she is a good mom and this is her first litter. I don't want to have to sell her but I will if l have to.

Hopefully she will be easier to breed tomorrow.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 22, 2019)

I decided to go ahead and rebreed her. Still not happy. She actually lifted for him twice.about 15 minutes apart but she peed right after the last time and I mean right after. After that she was done she didn't want anything to do with him. She already didn't but she was more mean.

Another question after she peed it looked like there was blood on some hay and so I checked and her vulva is still swollen. Is this normal for just giving birth last night?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2019)

I would just watch it. And yes a swollen vulva is normal at this time. I would let her be and hope for a successful Kindling in 31ish days


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 23, 2019)

The swelling has gone done a good deal.
Now she has pulled hair. The bottom of the nest is coated.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2019)

How many times was was she bred for this litter?


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 23, 2019)

She only allowed twice but they were on separate days and she peed right after the first time.

I usually go for three fall off two days in a row if they will allow. She just won't.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 23, 2019)

Another thing. She is pulling fur now. My sister seems to believe that she is pregnant with another litter. Considering I only bred her those two days that's very unlikely right? Unless my sister bred them a couple days later without telling me that's not likely? 

Why is she pulling hair now?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2019)

It's not impossible... but I would think she would have refused the buck had she been still pregnant. Now you're pretty much in a wait and see. I didn't realize it had just been hours prior she lost the kits. I would probably have given her a day or two.  The other thing is watching the days. What would today be in her gestation?  She may just be all hormonal.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 23, 2019)

Today would be day 31 she had them on day 30.

I do think she is just hormonal but my sis doesn't seem to. She also always refuses the buck 98% of the time.

Now I feel really bad. I should have waited.. everything always said immediately... So I done it. I'm sorry poor girl..


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2019)

we have all done things we regret. Easy to do when they don't talk our language.


----------



## Spring Flower (Jan 23, 2019)

Yah.... I hope that everything goes well this litter. 

See we live on a farm and I was only allowed to get her because Im planning on selling her babies as pets. If she is a bad mom I would have to sell her. I don't really want to do that.


----------



## Spring Flower (Feb 25, 2019)

I am still awaiting the arrival of her kits.
It's day 34 guys I don't think she got pregnant...

This is the third failed try. She only got pregnant once and she didn't nest. Should I buy another buck and try him or should I just sell her?


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 25, 2019)

I would probably give her one more chance and would breed her to the same buck if the other does you bred to him have kindled.  some does have been known to give birth days after their 'normal'
due date so wait a few more days before you rebreed her.  if she doesn't kindle on the 4th chance then she would be out the door, or in the stew pot, at my house.  good luck, hopefully she is just trying to drive you nuts and will have them in a day or two.


----------



## Spring Flower (Feb 25, 2019)

The buck has fathered the other two rabbits litters both times. So he's not the fault. 

Also I checked both their vulva colors... Just because ... And the 2nd rabbit ( was bred on the 23 and 24) is a little swollen and it's purple. Rabbit 1 (was bred  on the 22 and 23) is swollen just not as much and it's red..

Does this mean anything


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 15, 2019)

Spring Flower said:


> Guys something aweful happened. My silver fox had her babies but she didn't pull any fur so they all froze. She didn't even clean up the afterbirth it was frozen to all the hay. I burried the babies and tossed out the hay in the box.
> 
> I was told she was two so I figured she had babies before. It took several days for her to let the buck breed twice but she peed right after one of those times.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that this happened! I've had similar bad experiences with first-time mama's too though.
You should definitely breed her again just to give her one more chance. I always give mine 3 strikes.
Sounds like she is frustrated and stressed. Try again and maybe next time she'll give you a big litter of healthy babies 
My first rabbit was 2 when she had her first litter and they were all born unusually large and they all died the next day (they were indoors, so not cold). I bred her again right away and she ended up being the best breeding doe I ever had.
Hope things get better!


----------



## Spring Flower (Mar 15, 2019)

SheSnever endedeup getting pregnant and she won't let this buck breed anymore.
I have a Dutch mini rex doe that is to small for this buck so I'm getting a Dutch buck shortly. I am planning on trying to breed her with this other buck.

If she won't let him either I have to sell her.


----------



## Spring Flower (Mar 23, 2019)

guys I hate to say it but she wont let him breed her either...


----------



## AmberLops (Mar 24, 2019)

If she were mine I would not keep her. It would be easier to get another doe


----------



## Spring Flower (Mar 24, 2019)

I know it would be....


----------

